# Ratings decline and holidays



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone else see a decline in ratings during the holidays? I was relatively easy before the holidays to keep it between 4.92-4.93. I think its the bad mood some people are in but that's just my theory. I just now declined to 4.89 from a 4.90. The last pax requested from a large mall and the pin drop was 1 minute from where he was. Not unusual. So I take him home and he request again as I drive off. He left his key at the bar which result in a decent round trip.He gave me 4 stars.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm 4.96


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I have 8665 life time rides


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Don’t feel too bad I’ve haven’t been rated in the past 45 rides, I received tips but 0 ratings, classic Uber screwing up again.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

To answer the OP's question......nope.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I've not seen a decline. But then I haven't been driving.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Pox can change the driver rating on any trip.
Your pox rating drops, you take 4 trips, go back and change to all 3’s


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes. I have seen a drop as well. Lower ratings have come from pax in a bad mood and too many pax mistakenly thinking that anything goes because it is the Jolly Season. I have not seen any positive movement in ratings at all for about 2 or 3 weeks. I am beginning to wonder if Uber has stopped processing the 5* ratings because of a glitch.

I am finding pax are getting very sneaky with the alcohol in the evenings. They will keep you waiting a couple of minutes and then send one person out to get in the car to stop you from driving off. You think all is well and then the next thing you know another 3 have come out of the house and are all trying to board the back seat with open bottles of beer or alcopop. Some evenings, there can be as many as 4 or 5 trips where I have to inform pax that they can't eat or drink in the car.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Its been a struggle and I also took a hit a few weeks back when there was gps problems. This morning I bounced back up to a 4.90 so maybe things will get better.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> Its been a struggle and I also took a hit a few weeks back when there was gps problems. This morning I bounced back up to a 4.90 so maybe things will get better.


Seems doing too many Lyft Shareds can cause confusion at pickup with some pax as they need to call even though I'm where directed. Then the pax already in the car may get mad and-- boom! -- two bad ratings at once!


----------



## FreeSpirit (Sep 15, 2018)

I think that's to be expected because: more trips, so greater odds. 

My last trip of the year was a mutual 1 star, LOL. I got stuck in traffic, New Year's Eve, for 24 minutes, they tell me. Riders were in a blocked off part of the city, cops had to let me through, standing in a dark corner of the hotel parking lot (they were not hotel guests). These people called me 5 or 6 times, including RIGHT when I got the trip to tell me they're not at the location the app is telling me, repeating himself, obviously drunk. Ugh. 

Last time I saw them, they were trying to break into a gated community because no one knew the code. Two guys and a girl. I think the guy and girl in the backseat were doing things and the guy in the passenger seat was filming. I kept my eyes on the road.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

PLEASE HELP. Had 476 five star ratings Thursday and notice a loss of these five star ratings every time I received a rating less than 5 stars. Sunday night, now only 473 five star ratings. THESE NUMBERS SHOULD NEVER DROP! My average over this weekend now drops from 4.93 to 4.91. I noticed that any new five star ratings were now being withheld. I drove many riders over the weekend and asked them to please rate me while in my car to prove my point. They all rated me 5 stars and NOT ONE SHOWED UP IN MY RATINGS. What is happening here? Called Uber Support for help numerous times, no resolution.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

Question: Does Uber still offer it's drivers $100 for hitting 500 five star ratings?


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

14Benny said:


> PLEASE HELP. Had 476 five star ratings Thursday and notice a loss of these five star ratings every time I received a rating less than 5 stars. Sunday night, now only 473 five star ratings. THESE NUMBERS SHOULD NEVER DROP! My average over this weekend now drops from 4.93 to 4.91. I noticed that any new five star ratings were now being withheld. I drove many riders over the weekend and asked them to please rate me while in my car to prove my point. They all rated me 5 stars and NOT ONE SHOWED UP IN MY RATINGS. What is happening here? Called Uber Support for help numerous times, no resolution.


If your 5 star rating dropped by 3, then 3 people rated you less than 5 stars recently. You should have noticed the number of lower stars increase by 3. Those 3 low ratings replaced 3 5 star ratings. It's not the number of stars ever received, it's the last 500 rated trips.

The last rated trip you took would be trip number 1. Whatever rating you get on that trip replaces the rating from trip 501. If they are both the same rating then you see no change.

So when you lost 5 stars that means those new lower ratings replaced 5 star ratings. Once those low ratings become ride 501, they will be replaced by the next rating.

You aren't seeing new 5 star ratings because they are replacing old 5 star ratings.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow, that's a lot to take in.... Thank you for your very insightful reply. I guess I am rather confused by all this. It's interesting how I was held at 499 ratings for a few days, and when my average plummeted to an all time low, then I hit my 500 total ratings. As I mentioned, 5* ratings received didn't seem to help.

Side note: Is there still a $100 reward for hitting the 500 five star ratings?


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

14Benny said:


> Is there still a $100 reward for hitting the 500 five star ratings?


I recently hit 500 five star ratings but did not get any reward other than the badge. However, I did start getting the Quest bonus challenges around the same time.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

14Benny said:


> PLEASE HELP. Had 476 five star ratings Thursday and notice a loss of these five star ratings every time I received a rating less than 5 stars. Sunday night, now only 473 five star ratings. THESE NUMBERS SHOULD NEVER DROP! My average over this weekend now drops from 4.93 to 4.91. I noticed that any new five star ratings were now being withheld. I drove many riders over the weekend and asked them to please rate me while in my car to prove my point. They all rated me 5 stars and NOT ONE SHOWED UP IN MY RATINGS. What is happening here? Called Uber Support for help numerous times, no resolution.


The ratings system counts the last 500 so when a pax give you a rating the oldest from the last 500 gets deleted. For example if a pax gives you a 5 star and the oldest rating from the last 500 is a 5 star you won't see any change to the counter and your rating will be unchanged. Let's say the oldest rating is a 4 star and a pax gives you 5 stars. In that scenario you would see an increase in the number of 5 stars and of course you would see one less 4 star rating.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

Thank you for your reply, very much appreciated. Even with this new informationI, things still seem off to me. I saw no decreases in any of my lower ratings only my 5* ratings. Here are my numbers and how they unfolded throughout the weekend. And let me remind you, I know many passengers gave me 5* ratings. I fell from 4.93 - 4.91 in this period

Thursday morning (12 /27/ 2018)
476 - 5* ratings 17 - 4* ratings 4 - 3* ratings 1 - 2* rating 3 - 1* ratings = total ratings count 499 *4.93*

Thursday afternoon
*475* - 5* ratings 17 - 4* ratings 4 - 3* ratings 1 - 2* rating *4* - 1* ratings = total ratings count 499 *4.92*

Sunday early evening (no changes noticed until then and numerous 5* rating never added)
*474* - 5* ratings *18* - 4* ratings 4 - 3* ratings 1 - 2* rating 3 - 1* ratings = total ratings count 499 *4.92*

Sunday night (right after a frustrating conversation with Uber help)
*473* - 5* ratings *18* - 4* ratings 4 - 3* ratings 1 - 2* rating *4* - 1* ratings = total ratings count *500 4.91*


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

14Benny said:


> Thank you for your reply, very much appreciated. Even with this new informationI, things still seem off to me. I saw no decreases in any of my lower ratings only my 5* ratings. Here are my numbers and how they unfolded throughout the weekend. And let me remind you, I know many passengers gave me 5* ratings. I fell from 4.93 - 4.91 in this period
> 
> Thursday morning (12 /27/ 2018)
> 476 - 5* ratings 17 - 4* ratings 4 - 3* ratings 1 - 2* rating 3 - 1* ratings = total ratings count 499 *4.93*
> ...


Its looks accurate to me. Let's use row 2 as an example. In the second row someone gave you a 1 star. Obviously your oldest rating was a 5 which is no longer calculated so you have one less 5 star. What if someone gave you gave you 5 stars. Since the oldest rating is 5 stars it counter just replaces one 5 star with another. No change. You see no change in rating if the most recent rating is the same as the oldest.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

The numbers on the first 2 don’t add up to 499, rather 501. I think you have something wrong there.
But you can see that your 5 stars went down by 1 and your 1 stars went up by 1. That means the oldest ride was a 5* and the newest was 1*. The 1 replaces the 5.
When someone is giving you 5, and you don’t see any change in the number of 5, it’s because it’s replacing a 5. If they give a 5 and it replaces a 2, you will see the number of 2 go down and the 5 go up.

You will only see a decrease in any number if it is replaced with a different number.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Best advice would be to IGNORE ratings. Unless you are at risk of being deactivated there is no incentive to have a high rating. Your rates per mile & per minute are not different from 4.9 / 4.8 / 4.7, etc.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

Thank you Pizzaladee and Superjrtdr, you both have been very generous with your knowledge and input. Apparently I did add incorrectly, nevertheless, I have yet to see any 5* rating replace any lower rating. I know I have had numerous 5* ratings but I am not seeing them added into the mix.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Eventually the lower ratings will make it to the bottom of the list and be replaced. Remember you need to take 500 rides after That low rating before it falls off. Don’t sweat it too much. Your rating is still very high.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I haven’t had a rating for the past 60 rides, plenty of tips but no one apparently rated, or is Uber screwing up again.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I haven't had a rating for the past 60 rides, plenty of tips but no one apparently rated, or is Uber screwing up again.


That just means all of your new ratings were the same number as the ratings they replaced.You won't see a change in the ratings unless the new rating is higher or lower than the oldest rating it is replacing.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

I feel your pain Peteyvavs. There seems to be a whole lot of this going on. Low ratings come through, no problem. Higher ones on hold. 
Dozens of 5* ratings not showing up and apparently not changing anything. At least for the time being. There seems to be many people on
this forum who are well informed and understand the system. I just don't get it. For now, I suppose the best thing to do, is just let it play out and move on. I am trying to do the same.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

sheridens said:


> You think all is well and then the next thing you know another 3 have come out of the house and are all trying to board the back seat with open bottles of beer or alcopop


In Texas there are on premise and off premise alcohol licenses. You're getting pax that are at an on premise business/bar/club that are carrying it off premise. Illegal! Next time it happens I suggest you call the PD non emergency number and report the business. The business is supposed to monitor and not allow this to happen. Just like an off premise ( convenience store ) should not allow someone to walk in carrying an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

14Benny said:


> I feel your pain Peteyvavs. There seems to be a whole lot of this going on. Low ratings come through, no problem. Higher ones on hold.
> Dozens of 5* ratings not showing up and apparently not changing anything. At least for the time being. There seems to be many people on
> this forum who are well informed and understand the system. I just don't get it. For now, I suppose the best thing to do, is just let it play out and move on. I am trying to do the same.


Imagine a list of your ratings , 1-500, 1 being the newest and 500 the oldest. Your next rating becomes number 1 and the rest move down a spot. Number 500 now becomes 501 and no longer counts, or falls off if you will.

If your newest rating (number 1) is 5*, and the one that falls off (number 501) is also 5*, there is no change in the number of 5* rated trips because it's the same number replacing it.

If number 1 is 5* and 501 is 3*, your 5* ratings will go up by 1, and 3* ratings go down by 1.

If number 1 is a 1* and 501 is a 5*, your 5* ratings go down by 1 and 1* ratings go up by 1.

It takes 500 rated trips to eliminate each rating. That rating needs to become number 501 to fall off, and if replaced by an identical rating you will see no change.

The only way your number of 5* ratings will increase is when number 501 is lower than 5* and replaced by 5*.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> In Texas there are on premise and off premise alcohol licenses. You're getting pax that are at an on premise business/bar/club that are carrying it off premise. Illegal! Next time it happens I suggest you call the PD non emergency number and report the business. The business is supposed to monitor and not allow this to happen. Just like an off premise ( convenience store ) should not allow someone to walk in carrying an alcoholic beverage.


It usually happens when pax are on their way to a night club or bar from their home. At some venues they are refused entry if the doorman sees them disposing alcohol. Can I claim a cleaning fee for bottles and caps left in my car?


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

It seems to be such a complicated rating system after that 500 ratings point. Wouldn't it make more sense when you hit this point to simply keep your ratings average and have the ratings counter just start all over? If needed, one can go back to view their last 500 ratings. Call me crazy, but this would make more sense to me.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

it’s pretty simple; the newest replaces the oldest. It’s the average of the last 500 ratings that determines your overall rating.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

I do have it now thank you. Let me see if I have this right. Please feel free to correct me. Hypothetically, let's say my oldest l00 ratings were 5* ratings but my 101 was a 1*. I would now have to earn 101 new 5* ratings to finally make a difference. Does any one else see how potentially devastating to a good driver's current ratings this could be? The chances of doing that is slim to none while the chances of getting several low ratings is significantly higher. I now see why my new 5* ratings are not even making a difference. Good drivers are actually getting penalized for having higher past ratings. If I am correct with my analysis, Uber has one messed up rating system for driver's past their 500 ratings.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I was SHOCKED to check my feedback this morning to see someone 1 starred me. I check every day, and I haven't driven since New Years Day. Do we at least get a reason why the pax 1 starred us?? I can't imagine any ride that would remotely even qualify for a 3 or 4; say nothing about a 1.



polar2017 said:


> Pox can change the driver rating on any trip.
> Your pox rating drops, you take 4 trips, go back and change to all 3's


If I'm pretty sure the pax has some sort of agenda to burn me on a rating can I still bring them to their destination and then cancel the trip (sacrificing the fare) to avoid their bogus rating? Of course it would have to be an insignificant fare to begin with.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

14Benny said:


> I do have it now thank you. Let me see if I have this right. Please feel free to correct me. Hypothetically, let's say my oldest l00 ratings were 5* ratings but my 101 was a 1*. I would now have to earn 101 new 5* ratings to finally make a difference. Does any one else see how potentially devastating to a good driver's current ratings this could be? The chances of doing that is slim to none while the chances of getting several low ratings is significantly higher. I now see why my new 5* ratings are not even making a difference. Good drivers are actually getting penalized for having higher past ratings. If I am correct with my analysis, Uber has one messed up rating system for driver's past their 500 ratings.


The 500th ride you take after a1* rating is the one to replace it. You don't have to get 500 consecutive 5* to replace it. Each of those rides will be replacing another ride.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

Got it thanks... Wouldn't it work so much better if they simply kept the count continuous? It would be the most accurate way to count
a person's overall percentage. Oh well, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I wouldn’t worry about your stars unless you get dangerously close to deactivation. If you notice a rash of low stars then you should reconsider where you are driving and maybe change areas.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> I wouldn't worry about your stars unless you get dangerously close to deactivation. If you notice a rash of low stars then you should reconsider where you are driving and maybe change areas.


I've been primarily Uber, but the time has come to utilize Lyft more and more. I get better driver support with Lyft (not outrageously fantastic mind you, but way better than Uber's ultra-arrogant indifference) and I seem to be making almost as much with Lyft; except for long pickup rides. If Uber is going to let the pax burn me at the stake with unjustified ratings then it's time to switch things around.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

Agreed... I believe I actually got a 1* rating from a disgruntle Uber Support person. I can't prove it of course, but the timing was impeccable.
I do feel that pax should be held responsible for their crappy ratings and should have to justify their actions. Here's a crazier idea, we should actually know who they are. I suppose Uber is concerned about retaliation. But what the hey! they may consider their actions more if they were held accountable. Yelp reviews are not anonymous. Maybe, I should consider Lyft as well.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

pizzaladee said:


> That just means all of your new ratings were the same number as the ratings they replaced.You won't see a change in the ratings unless the new rating is higher or lower than the oldest rating it is replacing.


Normally I would agree, but absolutely nothing changed, now it's 80 trips and exactly the same.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Normally I would agree, but absolutely nothing changed, now it's 80 trips and exactly the same.


80 trips, so roughly 40 have rated you. It's not hard to believe that youve gotten 40 5*and they've replaced 5*.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

I hear you Pizzaladee. I also have numerous 5* trips now and since I past that 500 ratings point, and I am not seeing the results of any of them. But one lousy rating comes through, rest assured, you will see that show up in a heartbeat. I said it before, and sorry, I will say it again. Past the 500 ratings point, this rating system doesn't make any sense. Your overall rating should reflect all your trips not this silly "new ratings canceling out old ones" nonsense. And... We should know what our ratings are at ALL times, good or bad.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

14Benny said:


> I hear you Pizzaladee. I also have numerous 5* trips now and since I past that 500 ratings point, and I am not seeing the results of any of them. But one lousy rating comes through, rest assured, you will see that show up in a heartbeat. I said it before, and sorry, I will say it again. Past the 500 ratings point, this rating system doesn't make any sense. Your overall rating should reflect all your trips not this silly "new ratings canceling out old ones" nonsense. And... We should know what our ratings are at ALL times, good or bad.


 My ratings would be lower if that included every ride I've ever taken. I had a few low ratings early on. Those have long since been replaced by better ratings. Everyone is in the same boat as you, we don't see a change in our stars unless they are lower ones. It doesn't bother me. I just assume my new ratings are five stars unless I see a lower one pop up. They only show the last 500 trips because that's what you're rating is based off of. Most people think it should be 100 trips instead. (How Lyft does it)


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

superjtrdr said:


> Anyone else see a decline in ratings during the holidays? I was relatively easy before the holidays to keep it between 4.92-4.93. I think its the bad mood some people are in but that's just my theory. I just now declined to 4.89 from a 4.90. The last pax requested from a large mall and the pin drop was 1 minute from where he was. Not unusual. So I take him home and he request again as I drive off. He left his key at the bar which result in a decent round trip.He gave me 4 stars.


It could possibly be that rider pax has easier access to their pax rating. They see their rating at 4.78 wondering why they are not perfect 5.0.

I think some of thes pax are giving out 4 star max to even the score. Unless the driver did something incredible, then they get the 5 star.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

My rating was 4.94 before December. It's 4.97 right now.



pizzaladee said:


> The numbers on the first 2 don't add up to 499, rather 501. I think you have something wrong there.
> But you can see that your 5 stars went down by 1 and your 1 stars went up by 1. That means the oldest ride was a 5* and the newest was 1*. The 1 replaces the 5.
> When someone is giving you 5, and you don't see any change in the number of 5, it's because it's replacing a 5. If they give a 5 and it replaces a 2, you will see the number of 2 go down and the 5 go up.
> 
> You will only see a decrease in any number if it is replaced with a different number.


Ugh... I'm done explaining this to people. If they don't understand how a statistical series works, let 'em be stupid.


----------



## PTLady (Jan 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Don't feel too bad I've haven't been rated in the past 45 rides, I received tips but 0 ratings, classic Uber screwing up again.


Yes what is going on with that? This started with the new app in September. We used to be able to see if someone rated us immediately and now I never see it unless it's less than a five which is rare but happens. I went from a 4.95 in September to a 4.91 now and it does not show any 5 new five star ratings. I used to call every week but gave up because I can't stand listening to the robotic idiots that are obviously not native speakers. I'm really annoyed by this.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

PTLady said:


> Yes what is going on with that? This started with the new app in September. We used to be able to see if someone rated us immediately and now I never see it unless it's less than a five which is rare but happens. I went from a 4.95 in September to a 4.91 now and it does not show any 5 new five star ratings. I used to call every week but gave up because I can't stand listening to the robotic idiots that are obviously not native speakers. I'm really annoyed by this.


The complete and utter contempt shown by Uber towards their drivers regards to ratings is the sole reason I have shifted where my allegiance lies when I turn on those apps. At least Lyft has some degree of support for the drivers when it comes to bogus ratings (poor ratings with no valid underlying reason). Uber seems to fawn all over the pax (and I get that; they are the customer!) to the degree that their willing to sacrifice good/solid drivers over this. If I get a 1 star without any underlying reasoning then shame on Uber. How can we fix the alleged problem if they won't even tell us what it is????? No company does that! "Umm yeah we're going to terminate your services and by the way we're not going to give you a chance to find out why so that you can try and defend yourself"......This is a class action lawsuit begging to be filed.


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

Agreed... maybe a communication to the attorney general is in order. I feel that Uber is in violation of several drivers'
rights. On a different note: is it my imagination, or wasn't there suppose to be a $100 bonus when a driver hit 500 five star ratings?
I know I seen this information somewhere, am I going crazy?


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

PTLady said:


> Yes what is going on with that? This started with the new app in September. We used to be able to see if someone rated us immediately and now I never see it unless it's less than a five which is rare but happens. I went from a 4.95 in September to a 4.91 now and it does not show any 5 new five star ratings. I used to call every week but gave up because I can't stand listening to the robotic idiots that are obviously not native speakers. I'm really annoyed by this.


Read my above posts. It explains why you're not seeing new 5 stars. It's very simple.


----------



## familydriver (Sep 1, 2018)

In short, no. Actually it's going up cause the holiday spirit


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

To respond to PTLady: I have not seen a single 5* rating since I hit my 500 ratings point. But those crappy ones sure come shining through. Pizzaladee does explain it well, and It may be a simple system of new ratings replacing old, however, it's still a messed up way of rating drivers. And no way can it be accurate. The only way a rating can be truly accurate is to take the average of ALL ratings. And I do hear your frustration with the robotic, non native, Uber help. I guess they are not always so robotic after all. one of them, I believe, gave me a 1* rating after one of my frustrating conversations regarding this very same issue.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

14Benny said:


> To respond to PTLady: I have not seen a single 5* rating since I hit my 500 ratings point. But those crappy ones sure come shining through. Pizzaladee does explain it well, and It may be a simple system of new ratings replacing old, however, it's still a messed up way of rating drivers. And no way can it be accurate. The only way a rating can be truly accurate is to take the average of ALL ratings. And I do hear your frustration with the robotic, non native, Uber help. I guess they are not always so robotic after all. one of them, I believe, gave me a 1* rating after one of my frustrating conversations regarding this very same issue.


Actually, a statistical average of all ratings would be completely useless for the purposes of having a contemporaneous ratings system. The skew that's likely would be a large negative trend, as driver patients and "new driver euphoria" subsides.

Your system would show an ever decreasing driver rating over time. Better drivers would decline slower, but the only drivers that would do better are the really bad ones who cleaned up their acts. Over time, even they would hit equilibrium and then the slow descent.

The reason that you keep an ongoing sample size of 500, is that, while still robust, it allows for a more accurate view of driver behavior over time and allows corrections in standard behavior to become apparent. Sure, it's likely that Uber could still figure out this data from non-series oriented data, but the 500 trips aren't to make it easy for them - they know statistics. They make it easy so that folks, like you, who obviously don't know how to do statistics, can get a clearer picture of what your trend is.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

14Benny said:


> You can make your point without the dig, Rushmanyyz.


No he can't! Lmao


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

As always...”math is hard”.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

superjtrdr said:


> Anyone else see a decline in ratings during the holidays? I was relatively easy before the holidays to keep it between 4.92-4.93. I think its the bad mood some people are in but that's just my theory. I just now declined to 4.89 from a 4.90. The last pax requested from a large mall and the pin drop was 1 minute from where he was. Not unusual. So I take him home and he request again as I drive off. He left his key at the bar which result in a decent round trip.He gave me 4 stars.


How do you find out who is leaving you what rating since it is anonymous and they have 2 weeks I think? to leave a rating?



polar2017 said:


> Pox can change the driver rating on any trip.
> Your pox rating drops, you take 4 trips, go back and change to all 3's


I am always told I am not allowed to change a rider's rating...



14Benny said:


> PLEASE HELP. Had 476 five star ratings Thursday and notice a loss of these five star ratings every time I received a rating less than 5 stars. Sunday night, now only 473 five star ratings. THESE NUMBERS SHOULD NEVER DROP! My average over this weekend now drops from 4.93 to 4.91. I noticed that any new five star ratings were now being withheld. I drove many riders over the weekend and asked them to please rate me while in my car to prove my point. They all rated me 5 stars and NOT ONE SHOWED UP IN MY RATINGS. What is happening here? Called Uber Support for help numerous times, no resolution.


I have always suspected Uber of manipulating and withholding our star ratings too...


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

I have given up on ratings. It is very freeing to me not to care at this point. I really enjoy many of my passengers.
They are the best part of the job while I try to separate them from the Uber organization.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

14Benny said:


> I have given up on ratings. It is very freeing to me not to care at this point. I really enjoy many of my passengers.
> They are the best part of the job while I try to separate them from the Uber organization.


I'm trying to get to this mindset too. It's tough though.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

14Benny said:


> I have given up on ratings. It is very freeing to me not to care at this point. I really enjoy many of my passengers.
> They are the best part of the job while I try to separate them from the Uber organization.


And I do enjoy a lot of my riders too...and since I started, these USELESS ANONYMOUS star ratings where I get random 1s and random comments and you have NO idea who or why someone was that upset so you don't know what to fix or correct! Have caused me so much stress and resentment trying to figure out and rack your memory about who it was and what you could have done wrong...and causing me to be paranoid and not trusting people...And I do think that Uber & Lyft manipulate and post the ratings they want in order to intimidate and control us...


----------



## 14Benny (Oct 20, 2018)

I understand exactly where you are coming from. It can be very stressful. I believe that most of us are working very hard to offer our passengers a good experience. Then comes that crappy, totally subjective, rating that just seem to mess with our head. Not knowing where that low rating came from, just adds to the frustration. This is just one of those things that make this rating system flawed and eventually may turn away the truly good drivers.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

14Benny said:


> I understand exactly where you are coming from. It can be very stressful. I believe that most of us are working very hard to offer our passengers a good experience. Then comes that crappy, totally subjective, rating that just seem to mess with our head. Not knowing where that low rating came from, just adds to the frustration. This is just one of those things that make this rating system flawed and eventually may turn away the truly good drivers.


I've said it many times; that rating system is a Class Action just waiting to happen. Judge: "So, rideshare company....am I to understand you have fostered a rating system that can and does eventually lead to termination of the class plaintiffs "partnership" with you, without providing the class plaintiffs any proof or evidence of due cause, and further denying the class plaintiffs the ability to defend themselves"????? Rideshare company, "Ummm well....err....you see your honor, the class plaintiffs signed this servitude and indentured...." Judge interrupts and drops gavel, "Judgement awarded to class plaintiffs for 150 million dollars"!!! "Court adjourned"!


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

14Benny said:


> I understand exactly where you are coming from. It can be very stressful. I believe that most of us are working very hard to offer our passengers a good experience. Then comes that crappy, totally subjective, rating that just seem to mess with our head. Not knowing where that low rating came from, just adds to the frustration. This is just one of those things that make this rating system flawed and eventually may turn away the truly good drivers.


Oh what a kind, nice reply...I feel so much better being understood...and yes I have thought about throwing in the towel all the time but it's the only thing I can do right now because of my bad knees...



vtcomics said:


> I've said it many times; that rating system is a Class Action just waiting to happen. Judge: "So, rideshare company....am I to understand you have fostered a rating system that can and does eventually lead to termination of the class plaintiffs "partnership" with you, without providing the class plaintiffs any proof or evidence of due cause, and further denying the class plaintiffs the ability to defend themselves"????? Rideshare company, "Ummm well....err....you see your honor, the class plaintiffs signed this servitude and indentured...." Judge interrupts and drops gavel, "Judgement awarded to class plaintiffs for 150 million dollars"!!! "Court adjourned"!


LOVE it! I definitely see it coming! Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I'm done explaining this to people. If they don't understand how a statistical series works, let 'em be stupid.


Geez, no kidding.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

superjtrdr said:


> Anyone else see a decline in ratings during the holidays? I was relatively easy before the holidays to keep it between 4.92-4.93. I think its the bad mood some people are in but that's just my theory. I just now declined to 4.89 from a 4.90. The last pax requested from a large mall and the pin drop was 1 minute from where he was. Not unusual. So I take him home and he request again as I drive off. He left his key at the bar which result in a decent round trip.He gave me 4 stars.


How do you know it was him?


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

14Benny said:


> Agreed... I believe I actually got a 1* rating from a disgruntle Uber Support person. I can't prove it of course, but the timing was impeccable.
> I do feel that pax should be held responsible for their crappy ratings and should have to justify their actions. Here's a crazier idea, we should actually know who they are. I suppose Uber is concerned about retaliation. But what the hey! they may consider their actions more if they were held accountable. Yelp reviews are not anonymous. Maybe, I should consider Lyft as well.


I sooo agree with ALL you said! And I have long suspected that Uber manipulates our ratings to control and intimidate us...the ANONYMOUS thing just does NOT work!


----------

